# Starting to see some good definition in my legs



## saltylifter (Mar 27, 2016)

Leg day

Leg extensions 5x20
Front squats 4x20 
Standing leg curls 4x15
Outside one block lunges 3x1 block
Leg presses 4x failure 
Machine one leg presses 3x15

This was intense. Hope it helps someone


----------



## Govols (Mar 27, 2016)

Solid man. Got some serious arm mass to match the legs.


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 27, 2016)

Govols said:


> Solid man. Got some serious arm mass to match the legs.



Love training those little arms.  Thanks man


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 27, 2016)

Way to go saltylifter those quads are looking good high 5.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice dude! Looks like you could flip a car with those legs


----------



## nightster (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice work man!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 27, 2016)

Wheels are looking strong, Mate! Well done!


----------



## snake (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice work brother. I'm not a LP lover but they seem to be doing the job for you. Oh, and you had one more left in the tank.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice work Amigo


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 27, 2016)

snake said:


> Nice work brother. I'm not a LP lover but they seem to be doing the job for you. Oh, and you had one more left in the tank.



Damn man I felt like one more would of crushed me lol


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 27, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> Nice dude! Looks like you could flip a car with those legs



Thanks man. After doing those at the end of my workout it felt like a damn car.


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 27, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Way to go saltylifter those quads are looking good high 5.



Thanks man.


----------

